# Pot Friendly State To Relocate



## Spoc (Nov 15, 2009)

Hey all, thought I'd start a thread if one doesn't exist already. I'm going to be moving out of CT before I go through the last of my savings. This a great state to raise a family, not crops. I can transfer with my company to any state in the US. I'd like to move somewhere out West preferably over the South as there are fond memories while serving in the Military.What are some pot friendly states to relocate to? What has been your experience with the state you live in? The town I live in is run by the Gestapo so can't wait to bail. Any suggestions are greatly appreciated. Peace


----------



## ReAVeR (Nov 15, 2009)

Oregon and Cali


----------



## InsaneInTheBrain (Nov 15, 2009)

ReAVeR said:


> Oregon and Cali


Isn't also basically legal in Colorado?


----------



## chitownsmoking (Nov 15, 2009)

i used to get some bud like 8 years back from a connect in oregan and the shit i got from that dude was the sickest array of shit i have ever gotten in my life i shit you not i used to get it in big ass pickling jars, and it was expensive has hell for that time period at 3800 a p but well worth it. oregan has sick ass buds


----------



## guitarzan420 (Nov 15, 2009)

med mj in New Mexico as well.


----------



## ford442 (Nov 15, 2009)

northern cali - don't muck about with LA..


----------



## ReAVeR (Nov 16, 2009)

Colorado is decriminalized, but nowhere near the statue of Oregon. If I wanted to move to a state where MJ was legal, and didn't wanna live in Cali(I Surf so I'd def move to San Diego or Newport) but.... It'd be Oregon. Nugs are awesome, and so are the cultivators


----------



## Spoc (Nov 16, 2009)

ReAVeR said:


> Colorado is decriminalized, but nowhere near the statue of Oregon. If I wanted to move to a state where MJ was legal, and didn't wanna live in Cali(I Surf so I'd def move to San Diego or Newport) but.... It'd be Oregon. Nugs are awesome, and so are the cultivators


How goes it ReAVeR, lived in Cali and love that state but the cost of living exceeds where I am now. Oregon is high on my list but don't have any info on housing or economy. Anybody out there from Oregon? Probably going to start phoning their chamber of commerce. I'm sure tons of kind come out of that state; more acrage than people.


----------



## OregonMeds (Nov 16, 2009)

I'd move here if I didn't live here aready. Finding a job now sucks everywhere though doesn't it? Plan on staying unemployed or vastly underemployed but you might be happier here in the long run.

The pot force is strong here, very strong, but you won't find dispensaries that's the main difference. Cost of housing is cheap I think, 1200 and up per month for a small home, 500 and up for a small apartment. 1600 a month or so for a 3 bedroom in a upper middle class neighborhood with good schools. Homes start around 200k these days 350k in the nicer neighborhoods.


----------



## Spoc (Nov 16, 2009)

OregonMeds said:


> I'd move here if I didn't live here aready. Finding a job now sucks everywhere though doesn't it? Plan on staying unemployed or vastly underemployed but you might be happier here in the long run.
> 
> The pot force is strong here, very strong, but you won't find dispensaries that's the main difference. Cost of housing is cheap I think, 1200 and up per month for a small home, 500 and up for a small apartment. 1600 a month or so for a 3 bedroom in a upper middle class neighborhood with good schools. Homes start around 200k these days 350k in the nicer neighborhoods.


Thanks for the info OregonMeds; sounds like it's a little cheaper to live than CT but not by much. Need a good chunk of land where the nearest neighbor is a mile away. Can't do apartment living anymore. Read a brief article about the unemployment rate skyrocketing in and around Portland. People flock there unknowingly only to find out that they will be living off savings and or the government. Going to Seattle Hempfest in August so maybe I'll rent a shit box and cruise down Oregons coast. Props to your Avatar, Breaking Bad is one of the best shows on the tube right now.


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Nov 17, 2009)

Nebraska is the third most pot friendly state to recreational smokers.


----------



## OregonMeds (Nov 17, 2009)

Spoc said:


> Thanks for the info OregonMeds; sounds like it's a little cheaper to live than CT but not by much.
> 
> 
> Yep but like a different world culture wise.
> ...


----------



## fureelz (Nov 17, 2009)

check out colorado, more so east of Denver...good luck!


----------



## ReAVeR (Nov 17, 2009)

making an Oregon thread, just found some sick info. stop by if interested


----------



## 2822bubba (Nov 17, 2009)

If you don't want the better weather I would'nt come to cali. Even in the counties where you can grow more than other the crime is getting worse, they are not smart enough to grow themselves so they steal shit. I hear bend is nice , economy sucks but there is a lot of open land for fun stuff (hunting, dirt bikes/fishing)or growing>



Grass Valley in cali is pretty much out of the way though and nice area.


----------



## tyrent2000 (Nov 17, 2009)

Grass Valley in cali is pretty much out of the way though and nice area.[/QUOTE]


 i grew up there, nice place, cost of living is kind of a handycap though


----------



## OregonMeds (Nov 17, 2009)

Brevity said:


> Nebraska is the third most pot friendly state to recreational smokers.


Not to be nitpicky but alaska has that spot for sure, if not above us. Cultivate a couple plants and possession of small amounts is a ticket.

Then there's hawaii too.. The only state in the union who's LEGISLATURE legalized for medical use. Every other state was forced by voter inititives.


----------



## jbaliberti (Jun 27, 2011)

Michigan,,,,also- NJ,


----------



## Farfenugen (Jun 27, 2011)

Taxes are lower in Oregon too


----------

